# Survey for my engineering class



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

@Donutz @killclimb reporting the delinquent illiterate dumbfounded youth


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Some light reading for you: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/welcome-new-riders-new-members/51207-posting-surveys-advertising.html


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I deleted the other threads. Please proceed here when you figure out how it is done on this site.


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

erik21 said:


> My name is Erik and I am currently a senior at Prairie Ridge High School in Illinois. I am currently taking Engineering Design and Development where I am tasked with finding a problem in the world and creating a solution. It is a year long project and we will present our idea at the end of the year to a group of engineers. I am an active snowboarder and have noticed a problem while snowboarding. I can't access my phone easily without taking off my gloves and searching through my backpack. This usually leads to my cold hands and snow on my phone. My group, two other high school students, have decided to take on this problem. Before we do that, we need to validate our problem with consumers. All I am asking is for you to fill out this quick survey (should take about 3 minutes to complete). Thanks!!


What in the hell is this thing called a phone?! :dry:

My only problem in snowboarding is I want to be able to drink more beer without getting dehydrated and having to stop to drain the bladder... fix this problem and I'll take your survey


----------

